# Clomid



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hello to everyone
A bit of history first.  two goes at IVF treatment, 2nd successful.  I was 41 at the time and we had been trying for 9 years.  Unfortunately we lost our little one at 6.5 weeks.  My due date would be 23rd next month.  I am dreading it but we are having a neighbours get together, so I am hoping that will take my mind off it.  Anyway, my question to anyone who can help, I dont know much about CLOMID, but is that an option for me at my age.  What does it do and under what circumstances would it be given?  Shoul I go to my GP or to the fertility clinic.  I am running out of time now, and dont want to go down the ivf route again. I would love to hear from anyone who has any thoughts.
Thanks.  Aly


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Aly,

I am 41 and on clomid.  So I don't see any reason why you couldn't try it. I suffer from PCOS and had ovarian drilling last year.  I was given 6 mth of clomid and am at present on my 4th month.  However my gyny has told me that I can only do it for 6 mth this time as I had been on it before and it can actually cause the cysts to reappear.  So I am holding out and hoping that we are lucky in the next three month.  Fingers crossed!  Talk to your gp about it or your gyny.  It really depends on your circumstances hun!

Good luck.

Love Helen.
xxx


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,

I tried clomid, after the nth IVF attempt only produced 2 eggs! My consultant suggested I try 3 tablets per day from day 2 to 6 (I think the maximum dose is 4). I was going to do IUI. To our surprise I produced 6 follicles and converted to IVF. (but didnt get pregnant...). I tried 2 more cycles (on 4 tablets) and produced 3 follicles each time and did do IUI (but again didnt get pregnant)

2 months later, I got pregnant naturally (now at 21 weeks). 

Jags


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all

42 and on  clomid

Good luck to you all

BG have snet you a pm


----------

